# Do you chew your cigar?



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't, but my buddy swears by it. He says he gets more flavor by chewing. Personally, I like to nub my cigar, and I can smoke it down further by not chewing it.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I know a guy who never lights his cigars. He eats them like a carrot. Yup. Gross.


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive seen someone too.. he chews his cigar.. and to me.. its just.. 
i dont know how to describe it.. :|


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been known to chew on smaller ring gauge cigars, along with snuff, loose leaf and plug tobacco and even dip some long cut. I love all things tobacco except cigarettes.


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys can you tell me... the difference between cigar ang cigarrette? aside from the taste? its effect on our health?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The cigars I smoke are all tobacco with no additives and I do not inhale the smoke. Back when I smoked the nasty cigarettes, I inhaled the smoke and all the additives. After I quit the cigs, I noticed an improvement in my overall health.

There is still a risk in health by smoking (anything), but the risks seem less by not inhaling and,,, there is just something good about kicking back with a decent cigar and maybe a drink of choice. The benefits of such a pause from a hectic day seem to outweigh the risks(to me)


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Agustin Gamino said:


> Guys can you tell me... the difference between cigar ang cigarrette? aside from the taste? its effect on our health?


Well for starters, one is a hand crafted masterpiece while the other is dry and flavorless and used only for the nicotine.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Never


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Agustin Gamino said:


> Guys can you tell me... the difference between cigar ang cigarrette? aside from the taste? its effect on our health?


The only difference is a minor 4000 known machine rolled chemicals

I do not chew on any of my cigars. I feel like they will start to unravel or fall apart if I go too far, and, well, that would ruin my day......


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I was thinking about trying this. Has anyone who doesn't chew tried it to see the difference?


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I had this exact conversation with a friend yesterday. He chews on his cigars, he liked the taste. Unfortunately now it got him into chewing tobacco (gross to me but each man to his own). I tried once with a cheaper stick, but it just didn't feel right to me.


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> The cigars I smoke are all tobacco with no additives and I do not inhale the smoke. Back when I smoked the nasty cigarettes, I inhaled the smoke and all the additives. After I quit the cigs, I noticed an improvement in my overall health.
> 
> There is still a risk in health by smoking (anything), but the risks seem less by not inhaling and,,, there is just something good about kicking back with a decent cigar and maybe a drink of choice. The benefits of such a pause from a hectic day seem to outweigh the risks(to me)


Wow. that now.. seems clear to me. someone told me the same thing you told me about the difference of cigar and cigarette. i thought it was a bunch of joke. well of course, the price differs a lot.. anyone who is smoking cigar have any health issues already as to what cigar can do?


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Agustin Gamino said:


> Wow. that now.. seems clear to me. someone told me the same thing you told me about the difference of cigar and cigarette. i thought it was a bunch of joke. well of course, the price differs a lot.. anyone who is smoking cigar have any health issues already as to what cigar can do?


Mouth cancer is the most common that I have heard of but that comes with smoking anything. It also takes a long time to set in. I have not heard of anyone dying or having serious health complications from cigars only.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Agustin Gamino said:


> Wow. that now.. seems clear to me. someone told me the same thing you told me about the difference of cigar and cigarette. i thought it was a bunch of joke. well of course, the price differs a lot.. anyone who is smoking cigar have any health issues already as to what cigar can do?


Oral cancer, like what was said is the main problem (some heart problems are also in there). Everything has to do with statistics. Are your chances of getting oral cancer high? no...not really, but they're increased. It also has to do with how much you smoke and general hygiene.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

No I do not. I find that more of my cigars give out tar when I chew on the cigar. Yuck.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I tend to smoke very dry and not chew at all. Exception is whan I'm working out in the yard. Then, I'll sometimes chew the end of the cigar. Also, sometimes I'll chew the end of a cigar (unlit) while I'm sitting at my desk at work. Infrequent though.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't really chew them, but often times hold it between my teeth and bite down and the end get pretty wet from saliva. I like the flavor/taste it gives when I do it.
Generally I don't, but when I have my hands busy ( turning pages of a book, working with my tools, etc) I bite to keep it from falling from my lips onto the floor or my shirt.


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> I do not chew on any of my cigars. I feel like they will start to unravel or fall apart if I go too far, and, well, that would ruin my day......


x2 I've had too many issues with unraveling wrappers in the past to feel that the benefit of chewing outweighs the risk of additional construction failures


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

marc in nola said:


> Personally, I like to nub my cigar, and I can smoke it down further by not chewing it.


Exactamundo!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't. I never saw any profit in the practice, and there's something I find absolutely distasteful about even a slightly wet end of a cigar, let alone a soggy, chewed up mess. That's just my personal view on the matter.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Nope!!!


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

horseshoe said:


> I know a guy who never lights his cigars. He eats them like a carrot. Yup. Gross.


I've been tempted to do this to swisher sweets, they smell and taste heavenly when unlit. I hate an even slightly soggy end while im smoking one though.


----------



## Jocko124 (Mar 23, 2013)

The thought never crossed my mind until I saw this thread.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

As much as their aroma is very enticing i dare not chew it.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

No chewing here. I keep the cigar mostly dry - if I'm enjoying the cigar it will burn better, further, without all that . . . slobber all over it.


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

horseshoe said:


> He eats them like a carrot


ound:ound:


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

Never tried and don't think I will. Doesn't seem like something I would enjoy and seems like it would ruin the smoking experience. Just my opinion.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> I know a guy who never lights his cigars. He eats them like a carrot. Yup. Gross.


Yikes... but I'd love to see my wife's face if I said I was hungry, went in to the humidor for a snack, and just took a big ol' bite out of a cigar!!


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

61350 said:


> I don't really chew them, but often times hold it between my teeth and bite down and the end get pretty wet from saliva. I like the flavor/taste it gives when I do it.
> Generally I don't, but when I have my hands busy ( turning pages of a book, working with my tools, etc) I bite to keep it from falling from my lips onto the floor or my shirt.


I find myself doing this more lately. I like the aroma it gives of when it's between my teeth.
I also like to pretend I'm hanibal from the A team.


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

I chew gum. I love SMOKING cigars.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I would consider chewing on my cigar as a slippery slope towards addiction to Skoal Bandits. Therefore I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you smoke chewing tobacco?


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

huskers said:


> Do you smoke chewing tobacco?


Cherry skoal and zig zags...uh..yeah!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

JG5000 said:


> Cherry skoal and zig zags...uh..yeah!


Lol.....that would be interesting. You would have to dry the shit outta that!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

rmduane said:


> I chew gum. I love SMOKING cigars.


What he said X 2

Not sure why anyone would want to ruin an expensive cigar by chewing on it.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely not.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree!!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Never have and never will. I've heard of guys not even lighting them, just chewing them. Of course those are Don Rex sticks and the like. I've even seen guys cut cigars in half before smoking. They had one and now they have two, I'm not that cheap.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That would be a negative Ghost Rider... I see guys who do, & well, let's just say the aren't exactly "aficionado's" 

Hey, it's his cigar though...

Go buy your buddy a pack of Red Man. :tongue1:


----------



## sam7 (Apr 24, 2013)

just a little bit


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I really like to smoke my cigars not eat them. I do find myself gnawing on my gar when I work in yard at times.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Just doesn't sound appealing to me :smoke2:


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> No I do not. I find that more of my cigars give out tar when I chew on the cigar. Yuck.


This. Chewing your cigar gets it wet which causes the production of tar which aside from being unhealthy just doesn't taste good. Personally I keep my cigars in my mouth as little as possible , only long enough to take a puff.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Just think where that cigar has been and then masticate all that wholesome goodness. Should keep the immune system primed. Lol just kidding but its true all the oils and tar are heading for trouble unburned. If you retro-hale your getting plenty of the most addictive tranquilizer we have. Nicotine is nicotine mouth, nose or lungs. I just happen to like it, why lie to myself.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> Never have and never will. I've heard of guys not even lighting them, just chewing them. Of course those are Don Rex sticks and the like. I've even seen guys cut cigars in half before smoking. They had one and now they have two, I'm not that cheap.


Good point, but there might be one exception re cutting them in half:

La Flor Dominica Digger.


----------



## ochog1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I chewed and dipped for over 40 years. To tell ya the truth I have cigars that I buy just to chew. I work for a govt agency and am on the road working outside all day with hours of driving. No smoking allowed in govt vehicles so having a good solid stick that I chew on works for me. Of course the good stuff I keep for relaxation smokes or when Im driving in my own vehicle, but yeah I normally have a cigar chew in my mouth when Im not smoking one.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Not a chewer. Closest I come is when my hands are full and I need to use my teeth to hold the cigar. Holding a drink and some food or shaking someones hand.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Only when I'm nervous and as a substitute for my fingernails.


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cigars are meant to smoke. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I bite the cigar end often with my teeth. Especially at the nub. General Patton style or Clint Eastwood in many film sets. It adds to the experience. And a well crafted cigar won't fall apart. It gives me a chance to really taste the wrapper and feel the tannins of wrapper and smoke. In between puffs a bit of smoke comes up the nose adding to the flavor profile. No biggie see....


----------

